# New trailer jack



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

ok, I bought a 6x12 v-nose haulmark and my tailgate hits the jack. Is there a good solution to move the jack or will a swivel mount jack work on one of the side tubes?

How have you solved this?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i cut the tongue and lengthened it. worked like a dream and backs up easier. i don't understand why they build trailers where the tailgates will hit the jack.


----------



## DesertWings (Feb 12, 2009)

Replaced the stationary jacks on both of my trailers with swing jacks...best move I ever made on them. Went with heaviest load rating and pay attention to the wheel, not flimsym plastic or it WILL break


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Lengthen the tongue is a good idea. Backing up is easier, too. Some of the swing jacks are a bit light for a bigger trailer though. For a quick fix you can buy a hitch extender from 8 inches out yo 18 or so, but to my non mechNical eye, a heavy trailer with the attach point moved back on your pickup might make steering a bit squirrelly, especially in heavy rain or ice.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

vistos is going to weld one on for me further back along the tube.

anyone want to buy my old jack?


----------

